# Liquid Rubber Flooring - anyone have it?



## Rainbowrider (11 January 2007)

Does anyone have liquid rubber flooring in their stables or know of any good or bad points to it?  I was wondering how it compares to mats?


----------



## Malibu (11 January 2007)

we may have it for the new stables, but just in alleyway and on concrete outside stable as not thick enough for stables, i hav a post about it in NL, just search for it!


----------



## chriscrogul (11 January 2007)

My OH's job is laying this; its brill stuff, he's just done a pucker job on my lorry too!  It comes in just about any colour you want too.


----------



## Breezesbenefactor (11 January 2007)

I know of this material and though I think it is a great idea there are 2 set backs 1) it's expensive 2) if your not practically minded you may mix it incorrectly and it may not cure properly 3) (The most important), it is not impervious as are all equine matting, to my knowledge though I am sure there are probably others on the market "Polyfloor" are the only company to make an impermeable rubber/vinyl floor which is unsuitable for equine use, so therefore you should consider the option of rubber matting as an interchangable option but I have a theory that if planned and laid correct the liquid rubber may be good as joint sealant etc to stop urine running under the matting and rotting the boards?


----------



## chriscrogul (12 January 2007)

My OH has been laying this for 5 years now; mainly for swimming pool and wet room areas but also lots of racing yards for horsewalkers and pools as well as stables.  It is a professional job as the trowelling on is very skilled (although he makes it look so easy).  After the rubber has set its "grouted" to give a totally waterproof surface.  Some of his work has been replacing the very thick mats you get in kiddies playgrounds with the seamless stuff at various thickness.  I now have the old mats in my stables; its 4" thick, very bouncy, has blocks underneath so the urine can drain away easily. (sorry for going off track)!  But the liquid rubber IS waterproof if laid and treated correctly.  He's also done kennels with it which would STINK if it absorbed the urine.


----------



## Rainbowrider (12 January 2007)

chriscrogul - So, the wee does go through the rubber, but does not soak into it?  I was thinking it would be sealed to the floor?  I was thinking I could pressure wash the stables out without lugging mats around.  I suppose I still could, but they would take longer to dry as the water would go under the rubber.


----------



## Rambo (12 January 2007)

We've had it in a few lorries. It is completely watertight and gives a very tidy finish. The only downsides I would say are that it comes with a fairly rough finish to prevent slipping (a good thing), but this makes it very hard to sweep clean. It also isn't as hard wearing as thick rubber mats and so studs will damage it....only really an issue in a horsebox though


----------



## Alibear (12 January 2007)

Other problem in horse boxes is you can' t lift it up to check the condition of the floor.


----------



## chriscrogul (12 January 2007)

Rainbowrider; the pour on stuff is totally watertight and the wee stays on top so some bedding is needed to soak that up.
Rambo; my OH has put some sort of silicone seal on the top of the rubber in my lorry so although its non slip its really easy to sweep; my friend got one of the diy kits from a horsey catalogue and its a PIG to sweep out!
Alibabe; I've got an ali floor in my lorry which I knew was A1 before the rubber was put in but I wouldn't buy a lorry that it was already laid in precisely because of what you said about not being able to check the floor's condition!


----------

